# Nature's Variety Raw?



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

New to raw and wanted to try Nature's Variety due to convenience of their packaging and website support for recommendations for feeding amounts with raw along or raw with kibble. Before I try, just wanted to see if anyone has had success with this brand.

Our 11 month old female is very itchy again and nose is running just like mine with my allergies. We were doing well with Solid Gold wolf cub for two months, coat has improved and dandruff almost gone, but now itchy again and it looks like the start of yeast in one ear. Thought of going to grain free food, but many brand have sweet potato, and that makes our pups poop really stink! Nature's Variety has no potato in their Instinct formulas. From reading previous posts, sounds like including raw and reducing kibble might help with allergies.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to feed NV raw patties and rabbit kibble, alternating meals. The only place I could buy it was at my vet's and he usually just carried the chicken patties, sometimes the venison medallions. Stosh isn't a big fan of chicken so he really didn't care for it and with limited availability I didn't continue with it- however, I think it's a great way to incorporate raw foods. A friend of mine has Rottie with horrible allergies and some immune deficiencies and the NV has worked wonders for her dog. NV has coupons available on their website and facebook page.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think to feed NV Raw to a GSD would get a bit expensive, but if you're willing to pay for it, then I'd say go for it. 

I feed my ferret NV raw and he loves it! Sign up on their website, they give out buy one, get one free coupons pretty frequently.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Stosh and Konotashi, thanks for your input. I'm am getting so frustrated with the allergies. My pet store recently install a large freezer for the NV raw. I'll see if there is an improvement and then I can look into more info about how to buy and feed for raw to save money. But now I'm pressed for time studying to take an exam to be an RN and getting our business taxes done.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's definitely worth a try and the expense of the food would outweigh the time money and discomfort of the allergies


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

All but 2 of the NV raw diets have flax seed - which is at the top of the allergy triggers list. The ones that didn't were the Bison and the Organic Chicken - but they both had high sugar items (apples and carrots) which could also be allergy triggers.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> All but 2 of the NV raw diets have flax seed - which is at the top of the allergy triggers list. The ones that didn't were the Bison and the Organic Chicken - but they both had high sugar items (apples and carrots) which could also be allergy triggers.



Thank you so much, I had no idea that a fruit of veg would trigger an allergy, and also about flax seed. We were putting some Solid Gold Seameal as a supplement on our pup's food, it has flax seed meal. I have some cod liver oil I'll use instead for skin and coat issues. I'll have to check the dry kibble ingredients of both brands. Thank you again.


----------



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

Leo's on Nature's Variety Chicken. He loves it and does great on it. I had started him on Primal and later switched to NV coz it's slightly less expensive but interestingly, NV's consistency is much chunkier and meatier. I highly recommend it.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

If you suspect allergies, then I'd serioiusly think about doing some allergy testing. Going from one food to another can make it more difficult to pinpoint what exactly you pup may be allergic to, if in fact, she has a food allergy.

It might not be an issue of food, but of the environment. However, if you are really bent on it being a food allergy, I would hightly suggest doing an elimination diet, one protein, one carb. No treats or snacks other than THAT food. You have to become vigilant about reading what are all of the ingredients of every kind of food you are thinking of feeding. Chicken is a common food allergen. 

Lauri brought up a good point about the fruits and veggies in the raw. IN another thread, it was pointed out that some veggies can cross over and correlate to certain pollen type allergies. The poster stated that her dog was allergic to carrots, but also all the pollens that create cross-reactions to apple, celery, and bell peppers. Something to keep in mind.

And as Lauri stated, flaxseed can be an allergen.

I love the premade raw, but we cannot feed the NV because of Phoenix's severe chicken allergy. This includes chicken fat and even chicken eggs. 

Figuring out food allergies is not easy. But if you honestly suspect a food allergy, I would go for allergy testing and do an elimination diet.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I fed NV raw when I was first switching my pets to raw. It was too pricey for me to do long term, I remember the smell of them really got to me as a vegetarian! Ground meat always has more of a smell. 

My girl Tessa is allergic to flaxseed. I found out when I tried to add cold milled ground flax to her supplements.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Lin said:


> I fed NV raw when I was first switching my pets to raw. It was too pricey for me to do long term, I remember the smell of them really got to me as a vegetarian! Ground meat always has more of a smell.


Wow, it is amazing how smells affect different folks. When I fed the premade raw, I didn't smell a thing. Goes to show how sensitive some folks' noses become or others' are just not. I never noticed the smell, but I'm a big time carnivore. I can appreciate the effort you make to feed raw as a vegetarian!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

DnP said:


> Wow, it is amazing how smells affect different folks. When I fed the premade raw, I didn't smell a thing. Goes to show how sensitive some folks' noses become or others' are just not. I never noticed the smell, but I'm a big time carnivore. I can appreciate the effort you make to feed raw as a vegetarian!


Thanks! You know you love your pets when you're a vegetarian but have a 5ft chest freezer just for meat


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Titon has been on NV Raw since he was 6 months old. He's now 16 months old and doing great on it. My wallet, not so much. But then again, he's my absolute best friend and well worth it for me to eat Top Ramen 6 days out of 7. 

-E


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

I"m too much of a control freak to feed premade raw. I want to be able to visibly identify what they're eating and in what ratios. I also get about 50% of what I feed from donations, otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford raw feeding my 2 monsters.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I have been feeding the NV raw mixed with my dogs kibble for the last 6 months or so. I mix two of the nuggets with a cup of kibble twice a day. I did it as a way to get my picky girl to eat her kibble and it has been working well. I rotate between four of the flavors (beef, chicken, bison, venison). There are 48 nuggets per bag so one bag lasts 12 days (4 nuggets per day). The bags are between $12 and $15 per bag depending on the flavor, so thats just over $1 per day plus the cost of the kibble. 

It has been worth it to me, she eats her food well, and her poop has been firmer than it was her whole life, and more consistent.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to thank all of you who posted information on the raw diet. We are feeding NV raw for the morning meal and our girl loves it. We had no issues of diarrhea, in fact our dog's stool after the raw feeding is better, well formed with little odor. We are slowly changing the ratio of Solid Gold to NV Rabbit dry. Our pup's itchiness has reduced about 50%. 

As far as allergy testing goes, our vet said our dog may still be too young to get accurate results, and I honestly do not have the patience to go through a strict elimination diet for 12 weeks. We tried it with Natural Balance Venison and Sweet potato and the dog did not like it after 3 weeks and her stool was awful from the sweet potato. We try to limit chicken and I think she might has issues with rice, as she does not like the rice when we've had to give her a bland diet.


----------

